# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Kynoselen anyone used it ?

## Billy Boy

I have read and researched this vetinary product and I know that it is perfectly legal to have and to buy but all I want to know is has anyone ever used it and what sort of results did you get,did it meet the claims of reduced b,f levels improved muscle hardness and vascularity?


Cheers
Billy

----------


## pureanger

My friend just started using it and he loves it your not going to get huge but the muscle you do gain is lean and hard and the best thing is that is legal and cheep. He also uses an insulin needle and that works great. I say use it quick before somone bans it and you have to go underground to buy it. By the way i am waiting for my bottle to arrive

----------


## Billy Boy

How much you pay for your bottle bro? Also is it the vet type or is it Kyno - H the human cap form? is it made by Harcourt & Johnston?

Thanx for the info

Billy

----------


## pureanger

$80 U.S. plus shipping and handling i can get the web site if you want

----------


## Billy Boy

Hey pureanger send me a PM bro with any info you deem relavent.

Cheers
Billy

----------


## pureanger

Ill email you with the info when I get home from work
Later Bro

----------


## Billy Boy

Thanx bro

Billy

----------


## rippedstud

where would u go to obtain this stuff, like what stores in the US. thanks

----------


## pureanger

I got mine over the internet

----------


## edraven29

how to use this drug??? how many times to inject 

i live in canada can i get it here??

Do you keep gains after using it??

----------


## Billy Boy

edraven just for you!!

Kynoselen is a veterinary drug from France. The drug itself is reportedly prescribed to animals that suffer from wasting disorders, it's used to increase lean body weight and combat catabolism. The actual ingredients of this product are potassium, magnesium, selenium, adenosine monophosphate and vitamin B-12. Basically it is a vitamin and mineral supplement with added adenosine monophosphate. AMP is purported to increase cellular activity, which is one possible explanation for the anabolic effect of this drug. Some have also observed the added benefit of enhanced fat loss with Kynoselen, which may also tie into AMP's reported stimulation of cellular activity.

This product has also been reported to being used on dogs that race and dog racers are trying to ban it from racing as it gives them an unfair advantage!!

There is a human type called Kyno-H and is in cap form.There are a number of sites that advertise it and it is perfectly legal to own and use.As for Canada I,m not sure but over in the UK it is not illegal to use steroids or to own them for personal use only if you are a dealer/supplier.

So if you buy the Kyno-H you don,t have to inject price varies between $75 and $100 for 90 caps but as always only good if the supplier is legit and if you are ordering off the net its the same precautions even if this is legal.

The gains are small as pureanger rightly pointed out but it is meant to increase muscle hardness increase vascularity and reduce b,f.

All I would like to know is has anyone used it and does it work??

Billy

----------


## edraven29

thanks billy boy i will look into this myself, i am more interested in building quality then quantity.

Thanks also for other answers, since using creatine and glutamine i have puffed even more and i think that i am getting smaller from the belly, i have to watch my diet very closely but other then that everything is fine.

Thanks

----------


## Ashley

Hey guys,
Where did you say you get this stuff?? Just interested--does it really work as in making you hard? Let me know if you know where I can find it. Send me a PM. Thanks

----------


## EXCESS

edraven29,
Because Kyno-H is considered a pro-hormone it is illegal in Canada. I looked into ordering it from a website but there was a disclaimer stating that it can't be shipped to Canada. I guess you'll have to get it the old fashioned way!

----------


## partyboynyc

i heard about this shit like almost a yr ago, BUT i can't find anyone who knows the dosage to use intramuscularly.anyone know?and if you guys do...what's the price you guys are getting quoted at?i know the company price, but what price are you hearing on the street?

----------


## Billy Boy

Its been floating around since 1997 and the Kyno-H seems to be the common form of it within the US.There are not many sites that sell it and it seems expensive (As always)

I have not found anybody who has injected it and have no idea of dosages!!

It is a really big thing in Europe and France seem to be generating all the hype about it.I,m just interested in the results obtained as I know about the product just cannot find anyone who has used the stuff

Billy

----------


## BigTony

Damn that sounds great. It's legal to buy and use would it be a good idea to start out on? what roid would it be compaird to with the gains?

----------


## KingOfPop

It's not really a mass supplement but more of a cutting supp...it will give you "some" muscle gain and what you get you keep but what's really suppose to be great about it is its ability to get you looking ripped and vascular without the jitters of ephedrine or clen . I'd say if it's like any steroid it would be most like masteron but I'm not really to sure. Look, I hate to break it to some of you guys but there are no quick fixes when it comes to BB...at least not without side-effects. If anything this will be just a little something to help you achieve what you want but it won't be the magic answer, pill, key or whatever everyone is looking for. DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP!

----------


## Billy Boy

We all know who has the magic pills but he just won,t sell them  :Smilie:  

King of Pop
Everybody on this board knows there are no quick fixes and even when using AAS you still have to be dedicated.As I have said before they should be viewed as an aid nothing more but I have noticed some people getting excited and there is no need b,c it seems as if no one uses the bloody stuff anyway!!

Billy

----------


## pureanger

BillyBoy I have soem info if you want it and if you have problems ordering it in the UK give me a holler will do somthing

----------


## Billy Boy

Pureanger I,m sending you a PM bro

Billy

----------


## pureanger

Ill be waiting for it im at work right now so Ill see what i can do

----------


## arthurb999

Not very hard to find. I found this stuff on Yahoo Shopping?!? Not searching for it but going through the yahoo.com--->health--->supplements--->shop. So it is really on yahoo's site. If I broke any rules about source posting, sorry, but it is legal and on yahoo so...

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/esupp/kyn90capnewa.html

----------


## Billy Boy

Bump :Smilie:

----------


## poser

Does anybody know how much to take? Do yuou inject in itramuscular or under the skin with an insulin needle. Please get back to me I'm waiting so I can start asap

[email protected]

----------


## Mr. Nobody

Day 18
Background:
been doing low carbs during day and high carbs after workout, kind of the animal diet.
Did 2 cc of kyno subq for 6 days, switched to 2 cc im into thighs due to pain
additionally taking (3) NYC every day plus
(1) 3mg melatonin and
50 mg Zinc and some fish oil.
Observations:
lost about 7 lbs so far (i know not spectacular, but no cardio),
Energy: up, strength: the same, pump: up, the B-12 is not increasing my apetite at all, must be the NYC thats keeping my satisfied, thermogenic properties are picking up, sweating profusely when working out, not out of breath though, kyno (or the B-12 from it) seems to be raising my hematocrit slightly, no spot reduction, I might be imagining this but i seem to notice slight local growth in my thighs (only injection site) not unlike pgf2, but maybe it is me just loosing fat, BP still normal as well
next update soon.
PS: I wish there was somebody else doing kyno with me, so that we could compare notes.....

Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.

[This message was edited by Mr. Nobody on 08-16-2001 at 09:24 PM.]

[This message was edited by Mr. Nobody on 08-24-2001 at 08:28 AM.]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

Primo_man
AF Member posted 08-16-2001 10:56 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Great post, keep them comming!! I'd like to know as much as possible about this substance before I try. Thanks again, and keep us updated!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 122 | From: Bloomsburg, PA, USA | Registered: 04-20-2001 

Juice Junkie
Chemical Addict posted 08-16-2001 11:00 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4 more weeks WrinkleBoy and I'll be starting mine as I have stated before bridging between cycles to see if can solidify gains.
Pain is weakness leaving the body.... 

"What do you know your just a Chemical Freak...Actually I'm a Chemical Super Freak...." - The Rock


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 896 | From: Florida, USA | Registered: 01-25-2001 

Ulter
Moderator posted 08-16-2001 11:16 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The NYC will suppress your appetite.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 4736 | From: Orlando Florida | Registered: 11-09-2000 

Primo_man
AF Member posted 08-17-2001 11:59 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've got one question for you Mr. Nobody, which method sub-q or intra musclular, do you think is best when using this stuff with your experience?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 122 | From: Bloomsburg, PA, USA | Registered: 04-20-2001 

Juice Junkie
Chemical Addict posted 08-17-2001 12:03 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am not sure if Mr. N can answer any better than me since we both started at the same time and both got fed up with the pain of subq injections within a weeks time. But for the shorter duration I did it I would say IM is better. At least its more tolerable. I am still having pains in my abs several weeks later. Midget Man whats your take, do you agree?
Pain is weakness leaving the body.... 

"What do you know your just a Chemical Freak...Actually I'm a Chemical Super Freak...." - The Rock


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 896 | From: Florida, USA | Registered: 01-25-2001 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-17-2001 05:19 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr N. I am starting Kyno next week. If I am going IM in the abs. As I DO with H C G. Isnt it absorbed quicker this way..Bruses or no 
Also, have you found a good dosage range and schedule...I know you changed around a bit

And as an ancillary question...with such megadosing of B12 arent Kidney stones a concern?

....I ask because I do not know








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-17-2001 07:16 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sub-q or im?

hmm, i would have continued sub-q for local fat loss, however the pain in my abs was excrutiating, so i decided to do im as stated above. I am doing im into thighs, if you can hack im into abs, give it a try.
2cc (2ml)/day = 0.5 mg (500mcg) of b-12 is not that much or is it?
Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-17-2001 08:12 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i meant sub-q,,,the B12 I use is 5000mcg/ml twice a week, so I suppose 500is ok but I know not of these things
I shoot B12 into my quads with an insulin syringe..I will try both methods

....I ask because I do not know





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Billy_Bathgate
AF Member posted 08-17-2001 08:51 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Im at day 11 with Kyno. Im also doing 2cc's but I am still going with sub-q. Pains not too bad yet. Im also doing a Fina/Whinny/Dbol /Lipo cycle along with this so my results are much more enhanced. I have noticed more of a pump and more sweating in the gym since the start of Kyno. And I am deffinately seeing great results! Not doing any cardio at the moment and diet is semi decent for cutting.
Another thing I have noticed, my injection spots stay sore for about 5-7 days. So I have been shootin in new spots everytime. I will goto IM in the quads also if I run out of spots.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 64 | From: Melbourne, FL | Registered: 02-19-2001 

Billy_Bathgate
AF Member posted 08-17-2001 08:53 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One more thing about the BP, mine was 185/86. Could be from the other things though.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 64 | From: Melbourne, FL | Registered: 02-19-2001 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-18-2001 10:34 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dbol + lipo + kyno could give you those bp readings, mine are only in the 130-140/80-90 range, so yes it is not the kyno by itself.
Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-19-2001 02:40 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Day One

1cc sub-q each side of the abdomen using insulin syringes (gotta stock up on these).
Leaves a little knot...easily rubs out. I am going to try to stay in the love handle area as long as I can. (bruises withstanding) 

After how many weeks would be a safe bet to give it a rest?

I will post my progress here along with you guys.

....I ask because I do not know








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

macrophage69alpha
Anabolic Professor posted 08-19-2001 02:56 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heptaminol- the only really active ingredient in Kynoselen (IMHO) can cause dangerous rise in BP-
MP


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 285 | Registered: 12-03-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-19-2001 02:58 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MP so what are you suggesting? Any precautions? Certain dosing according to weight?
And not for nothing...so can YoHCL when misused (as I have done)

....I ask because I do not know





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-19-2001 03:18 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mp

thats why the bp on any fat burners be it yohimbine, ephedrine, lipo or whatever should be monitored daily or weekly at least.
kyno also has potassium and magnesium, which should counteract the bp raise, if desired supplement with even more magnesium. After 20 days mine is still 135/85
maxx:
i am going to do the whole bottle, so 50 days then i am going to give it a rest.


Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.

[This message was edited by Mr. Nobody on 08-19-2001 at 02:31 PM.]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-19-2001 03:57 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
correction, just took my bp: 110/70, thats the lowest i had ever been, better cut the additional magnesium back
Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-19-2001 04:03 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just took my resting caratoid pulse - 90bpm
....I ask because I do not know





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

macrophage69alpha
Anabolic Professor posted 08-19-2001 04:29 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MR. Nobody,
Response to CNS stimulants is very individual and is the result of many factors including diet, beta/alpha receptor affinity, blood volume, etc, etc... however, on the whole, it(kyno) will cause a rise in BP. perhaps not dangerous for most, but still something to be considered. I think that Kyno has some good properties and I hope that you get good results. But IMHO, without having tried it, it is really just an injectable beta agonist with little advantage over stronger oral preparations (clen , EC, etc). Though I could be wrong 

peace

MP


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 285 | Registered: 12-03-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-19-2001 05:09 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks MP, always appreciate your insight...we will see how it goes. 
MR N. how long did you go sub-q? 

E2 (if you are listening ) you mentioned that friends of yours have used this for spot reduction...do you know their schedule dosing/IM IV/time on etc..??

....I ask because I do not know





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-19-2001 05:42 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maxx:
as stated above, i only did 6 days of sub-q, cause of pain in abdomen area, as a matter of fact i am still sore there after 20 days.
MP:
duly noted, it may only be an injectable beta agonist for humans. It is used as a muscular distrophie preparation for horses and dogs. There has been a lot of "buzz" about this substance for a while now, therefore I had to try it and evaluate said substance myself, hence this post about my observations.
The one thing which is most notable is the extreme sweating while working out, the extra pump and added endurance are noteworthy as well, but not as pronounced.

More later

Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

E2
Life Can Only Be Understood Backwards, But It Must Be Lived Forewards posted 08-19-2001 05:56 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll ask them about it Mr N and get back to you with that info.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 1469 | From: Valhalla | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Juice Junkie
Chemical Addict posted 08-19-2001 10:30 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have to agree with Mr. N, even after stopping the subq injections I still have sore spots in my abdomen and its been about 20 days also.
Pain is weakness leaving the body.... 

"What do you know your just a Chemical Freak...Actually I'm a Chemical Super Freak...." - The Rock


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 896 | From: Florida, USA | Registered: 01-25-2001 

Billy_Bathgate
AF Member posted 08-19-2001 11:09 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My sub-q spots still hurt from 13 days ago. I deffinately have noticed the sweating! Its unbeliveable when I work out. Im not that big of a sweater but I am drenched bythe time I leave the gym.
I went to the hospital last night cause I had a bleedin unlcer. They did blood work on me. All my levels were all within normal range. My blood pressure was 140/80. I have been takin extra magnesium to help lower it though.

Also, I must say that I would advise against doing a sub-q shot in the chest...lol..that really hurt!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 64 | From: Melbourne, FL | Registered: 02-19-2001 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-23-2001 07:21 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Day 5

Well I have to give it to Macro - this stuff is tough on the heart-rate. 
Sub-q or IM it is rough stuff I cannot understand why the injection pain lasts so long. It is not bad, just annoying. 

I am at 2cc (two shots same time) ED I think I will cut back to 1cc and see how it goes. Or spread them out. 

I am always hot. It defintely works but, 5 days in I would say you have to be careful. Adding magnesium is a must also.

Mixing with other stimulants has proved to be up and down. 

How are you guys doing?

....I ask because I do not know

"I will not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain."








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Billy_Bathgate
AF Member posted 08-23-2001 07:43 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The BP is deffinately high. Can really tell when I workout. Feels like im going to explode. Im gonna up my magnesium intake to 1200mg. Anyone think thats too much?
Oddly, yesterday I had an alergic reaction in my sub-q spots. About 7 hours later it was swollen and red in color. Very odd. First time it has happened. ITs fading now and I will be taking my next shot soon. I am thinking about cuttin back to 1cc per day.

The pain it gives is annoying. Some spots hurt alot some dont.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 64 | From: Melbourne, FL | Registered: 02-19-2001 

Primo_man
AF Member posted 08-23-2001 10:05 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Great info bro's, keep it comming!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 122 | From: Bloomsburg, PA, USA | Registered: 04-20-2001 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-24-2001 08:28 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Day 25:
Background:
been doing low carbs during day and high carbs before and after workout, kind of the animal diet.
Did 2 cc of kyno subq for 6 days, but switched to 2 cc im into thighs due to pain
additionally taking (3) NYC & (1) ECA every day plus 400mg magnesium, no more melatonin,
feel strength increase finally, endurance up a lot, sweating up a little, pump up slightly. No BP problems, still 120/80-140/90, local growth was my imagination, it is just my thighs taking shape (and my pgf2 souvenir).
Lost 13 lbs so far, but enjoy the increase in endurance most of all, no hunger feelings or weakness what so ever, could work out for hours, have to make myself stop. Furthermore just changed my routine and expected major sourness, but have none......
More later
PS: I thought it was me being a whimp, but i read somewhere else that the shots are annoying, well thats my feeling as well, will finish the bottle though, 25 more days to go..

Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-24-2001 08:33 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
for maxx

Melatonin administered in the afternoon decreases next-day luteinizing hormone levels in men: lack of antagonism by flumazenil:
http://research.bmn.com/medline/sear...endertype=full
Melatonin potentiates testosterone -induced suppression of luteinizing hormone secretion in normal men.
http://research.bmn.com/medline/sear...endertype=full

Contradictions:

Melatonin administration had no effect on the levels or 24-h rhythm of LH, GH, T4, testosterone or cortisol:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract


There is a lot of research on melatonin and most contradict each other, it is truly a very intriguing hormone. It may possibly reduce test production, thats why I keep melatonin cycles short, plus it is very addicitive to me.

Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-24-2001 08:41 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
in regards to how i arrived at 2cc/day, i can only say it was a guess. Upon researching i came across 3cc/eod & 1cc/day, but decided to use my 100ml for a conventional cycle duration of 8 weeks, hence 2cc/day.
Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

BigJay81
Man who speaketh his mind... posted 08-24-2001 11:10 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I shall be doing this next any cycle that only costs $30 for the main ingredient is well worth it!!!!!!

Keep up the good work
J


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 224 | Registered: 11-12-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 08-31-2001 08:52 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Day 32

this week was very disappointing.
strength: stable
fat loss: none
pump: back to normal
endurance: slightly up
It seems the longer I am on this substance the less I "feel" or see any appreciable returns, quite the opposite to what I was told.
I am also including 12.5 mcg T3 to bring my thyroid up to the mid normal range (per blood test currently in the low normal)
Still no cardio, but this is the whole idea.
I hope somebody is doing it with cardio to see if it works better that way. 
more later
Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

MAXX
Toxic Avenger posted 08-31-2001 04:00 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well I gave up for now

I have been experiencing way too much heart activity than I can take. So I am cooling it for a while. I think a wise suggestion would be to start off @ .5cc and work up like some other stimulants. IM is defintley th better way to go I found.
I am also contending with thyroid medication, so I may not be typical. But again I would take serious note of Macro's warning on this stuff. 

Note on Magnesium: be careful with this as well, the wrong dosage can cause arythmia(sp) keep it under 1000mg for certain and even then I would not do it every day. Same goes for Potasium.

Thanks for the info on the Melatonin. I am takiing 3-6mg a day but I do not go more than week on it. I also added extra calcium.

....I ask because I do not know

"I will not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain."




MAXX




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 562 | From: The State of Confusion | Registered: 11-10-2000 

Mr. Nobody
RUMPELSTILZCHEN posted 09-11-2001 08:19 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
day 43

Last update and summary:
As said in my previous update all benefits have slowed down tremendously, I don't sweat nor get an outstanding pump, nor have increased strength anymore. It all seemed to have leveled off. So thats my cue to quit.
To summarise my experience:
I got marginal results at first, while doing 2 cc im. Then after day 30 it really slowed down a lot. Who said the longer you are on this the better results you get had it backwards, at least in my body.
My final analysis:
Is it worth the pain: NO
Is it worth the money: I paid $20, so I lost nothing
Would I try it again? NO
Was it hyped? YES
Rating from 1-10 for cutting: I give it a 2

O.k. Somebody else list their experience, I really want to know, what I did wrong.....

Disclaimer:
Mr. Nobody is presenting fictitious opinions and does in no way, shape or form encourage nor condone the use of any illegal substances or the use of legal substances in an illegal manner.
The information discussed is strictly for entertainment purposes only.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 925 | Registered: 11-30-2000 

Ulter
Moderator posted 09-11-2001 09:24 AM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the great thread. It is as informative as any we've ever had here and barring someone posting, "no no you did it all wrong" I think it will save many people from going through what you did, and in the name of science. Ok it was for selfish reasons but you know what I mean.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posts: 4736 | From: Orlando Florida | Registered: 11-09-2000 

Primo_man
AF Member posted 09-11-2001 01:43 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I agree.....thanks bro you just saved me some pain and money!!!!

----------


## pureanger

Thats one hell of a post :Big Grin:

----------


## primodonna

Thanks Mr. Nobody...

----------


## Papa Juice

This is what the real stuff should look like.....They are fairly easy to get

----------


## Denmark

Where and how can i get the real Kynoselen?.

----------


## payton0621

guys..every monday and thursday...biceps 2ml each, triceps 1-2ml each (inner and outer), traps 1ml each

----------


## The Base

Billy Boy!

I haven't been on for a little while and was going to post a thread about Kyno-H tonight when low and behold you had beat me to it!

Is this product banned by the IOC or not????

I know that it is given to AIDS patients as an alternitive to steroids and from what i can gather, they actually prefer it!!!

Please PM me with any info you may have!!

Cheers pal

----------


## bodzbyu

I used the kyno-H form before my last show... I was very hard but honestly can't tell ya if it was caused by the kyno, I was dieting so strickly that the diet alnoe may have gotten me that hard... But I have the site to get the kyno-h for $80 a bottle (4 weeks) I used the shit for 8weeks... And I also have a site to get the injectable shit for only $65 a bottle or 5 for $300 ( better yet- 10 for $500) give me a buzz if ya need either one..................

----------


## Ray

If i can obtain injectable kyno legally can someone pm me and give me a LEGIT website.

----------


## Socio

hey bro , i went into that site were are the prices and u had no probs ordering it?

----------


## Socio

why would it be imported into australia when it already made here?

----------


## aj77

I heard kyno was a sight only drug that's used to enlarge and decrease fat in the sight you inject in only. I just orders some and will let you know how it goes.

----------


## aj77

enlarge muscle i meant, sorry for any confusion. also i read i medical news it also increases strenth, we'll soon see. i'll let you all know.

----------


## Iron horse

maybe it was the eca you were on?/

----------


## RippedJay

I used kynoselen along with 3 other friends last summer for 2 months without brake. i tried injecting every place you can think of in high dose low dose. Along with a no carb diet and 30 min stairmaster everyday. ALL I GOT FROM THE KYNOSELEN IS ABOUT 100 BUMPS THAT ARE HARD TO RUB OUT SOME SPOTS HURT MONTHS LATER. MY FIENDS ALL GOT NOTHING FROM IT. THE PAIN SUCKS THE KNOTS SUCK THE BURNING SUCKS THE PRODUCT SUCKS. YOU WANT A GREAT FAT BURNING PRODUCT" THERMO CLEN " 
SPECTROLABS MAKES IT IN CANADA 1CC EVERYDAY FOR 30 DAYS I LOST 15 POUNDS WITHOUT ANYTHING CRAZY IN MY DIET. AND IT SEEMS THAT IT BURNED ALL THE THICK FAT OVER MY ABS. ALSO CLEN TABS WORK GREAT 2 DAYS ON 2 DAYS OFF. STACKED WITH ECA AND L-CARNITINE TRUST ME DO NOT WAIST ANY TIME PAIN OR MONEY ON KYNOSELEN ANYONE WHO SAYS THEY LOST WEIGHT OR GOT MORE LEAN MASS IT WAS ONLY BECAUSE THEY TRAINED HARD WHEN THEY WHERE TAKING IT AND STUCK TO A GOOD DIET. THERE ID NOTHING IN KYNOSELEN THAT CAN GAIN ANY LEAN MASS.

----------


## Douglas Quade

> _Originally posted by RippedJay_ 
> *I used kynoselen along with 3 other friends last summer for 2 months without brake. i tried injecting every place you can think of in high dose low dose. Along with a no carb diet and 30 min stairmaster everyday. ALL I GOT FROM THE KYNOSELEN IS ABOUT 100 BUMPS THAT ARE HARD TO RUB OUT SOME SPOTS HURT MONTHS LATER. MY FIENDS ALL GOT NOTHING FROM IT. THE PAIN SUCKS THE KNOTS SUCK THE BURNING SUCKS THE PRODUCT SUCKS. YOU WANT A GREAT FAT BURNING PRODUCT" THERMO CLEN " 
> SPECTROLABS MAKES IT IN CANADA 1CC EVERYDAY FOR 30 DAYS I LOST 15 POUNDS WITHOUT ANYTHING CRAZY IN MY DIET. AND IT SEEMS THAT IT BURNED ALL THE THICK FAT OVER MY ABS. ALSO CLEN TABS WORK GREAT 2 DAYS ON 2 DAYS OFF. STACKED WITH ECA AND L-CARNITINE TRUST ME DO NOT WAIST ANY TIME PAIN OR MONEY ON KYNOSELEN ANYONE WHO SAYS THEY LOST WEIGHT OR GOT MORE LEAN MASS IT WAS ONLY BECAUSE THEY TRAINED HARD WHEN THEY WHERE TAKING IT AND STUCK TO A GOOD DIET. THERE ID NOTHING IN KYNOSELEN THAT CAN GAIN ANY LEAN MASS.*


I totally agree. I was doing 2cc/ed and it did next to nothing for me. Got a little leaner, but that was more diet and cardio then the kyno. If you are gonna be injecting yourself everyday, atleast use something that works.

dq

----------


## jcmansu

weve been using kyno for about 3 weeks and we love it, it really heats you up and helps harden your muscles and you keep your gains. I saw the post for $80.00 but i can do alot better than that. I have spent countless hours looking for this and here it is. Go to 
www.expressvetproducts.com and click on performance animal products, then click on performance enhancers, then injectible medications, and scroll all the way to the bottom and you'll find it for $31.00 AUD which converts to $17.27 US dollars. Go for it we already ordered 4 bottles. They are 100 ML bottles, my spouse and I are still working on the first bottle, and we inject 2 cc's every other day

----------


## toxic

is this stuff ok to use inbetween cycles i have kyno-h but stopped to do deca and test prop cyclu . If it is ok would you use same time as clomid????

----------


## Terinox

BUMP

Any new info on this?!? Are people still using it for fat loss? And how well is it working?!? More people must have tried it out by now!!

----------


## sigrabbit

bump

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by Billy Boy_ 
> *I have read and researched this vetinary product and I know that it is perfectly legal to have and to buy but all I want to know is has anyone ever used it and what sort of results did you get,did it meet the claims of reduced b,f levels improved muscle hardness and vascularity?
> 
> 
> Cheers YEA Not sorry about it hurt like hell but I mixxed it with b complex no more pain plus that gave me vitamin c,for the winter comeing up nothing like the flu to crush all your hard work,
> Billy*

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *BUMP
> 
> Any new info on this?!? Are people still using it for fat loss? And how well is it working?!? More people must have tried it out by now!!*


In the muscle it keeps you hard,in fat it is a fat burning groove thang,there is one store down under that ripped me off,but whrn I buy it in the states I get it,

----------


## heavensdoor

> _Originally posted by Nate_Dog_ 
> *Shit.... nice site.... I am From OZ.
> 
> Ditch the Kyno.. and go for the natrazol..... the injectable ATP.. and the injectable Aminos.... also... the injectable... L-Carnatine.
> 
> I am going to check them out.*


 where can I find this stuff

----------


## BRUISER

Bump

----------


## KINGRANCH

Hi To All . Me And My Buddy Have Been Into Kynoselen For A While Now , We Have Been Using It On Our Dogs For Years Between The Two Of Us , Great Stuff Now Even Though I Know Tons About This Product And Know How To Use It The Question I Have Is Before I Start Using It How Much Pain Are We Talking About Here , And Whats In This Stuff That Makes U Hurt . Of Course Because My Bulldogs Have Super High Pain Tollerence I Never Knew It Was A Painful Shot

----------


## mar

Greetings all! I see that some have been slightly disappointed with results using "Ky" However, In lieu of this compounds effects on race horses, do you think it could be of benefit to a sprinter or strength athlete. 

Best

----------


## byrdtre

If its legal and claims to be as good as ....whatever.......let me put it like this DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE

----------


## need2Bbig

Yea i too like mony others would like to know where the injectable ATP is coming from someone PM me pleassee.  :Welcome:

----------


## TommyGun

Does this stuff gives a lot of pimples

----------


## IronRuffy

If you can imagine injecting battery acid ....That is what it feels like to take a shot of Keno. sub-q.. IM is a lot less painfull. Works pretty good. At worst it's a good supplement. Hepatinol is the active ingredient that is what it should contain...

----------


## cole.351

Yes It will work, but you should try this stuff it is just like it but better because it has more chemicals in it. It is called Tripart.

----------


## Blown_SC

> Yes It will work, but you should try this stuff it is just like it but better* because it has more chemicals in it.*  It is called Tripart.


  :LOL:  ...........lmao

----------


## BiGMiKE70

> i heard about this **** like almost a yr ago, BUT i can't find anyone who knows the dosage to use intramuscularly.anyone know?and if you guys do...what's the price you guys are getting quoted at?i know the company price, but what price are you hearing on the street?


The best price i have seen is around is $20 for a 100ml over the internet...

----------


## Rider

u can buy from France 8 euros 100ml bottle!

----------


## IRON1977

must you have a prescription for a veterinary doctor or can you buy without it if you are in french ?

----------


## Nate_Dog

> must you have a prescription for a veterinary doctor or can you buy without it if you are in french ?


no you can just order it online and get it sent to you...(no script needed) and no being french will probably go against you. Because no one really likes a french man.

 :1laugh:

----------


## Joey2ness

is this Kyno H good

http://www.hcmuscle.com/ipp_kynoh.aspx?sku=008000AN

----------


## Nate_Dog

> is this real kyno for human
> 
> http://www.hcmuscle.com/ipp_kynoh.aspx?sku=008000AN



no such thing.. just a human rip off suppliment scam. Suppliment companies just love to **** you for your cash.

Save you money and buy more groceries and gear, that the ticket, not this kyno shit.

----------


## heavensdoor

it was just a stay hard fix it worked I did it without gear


> I have read and researched this vetinary product and I know that it is perfectly legal to have and to buy but all I want to know is has anyone ever used it and what sort of results did you get,did it meet the claims of reduced b,f levels improved muscle hardness and vascularity?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Billy

----------


## heavensdoor

> ...........lmao


where do you get that research supply

----------


## heavensdoor

but you still inject it slow or it will knot up,its not juice but its painfully pleaseing


> Hi To All . Me And My Buddy Have Been Into Kynoselen For A While Now , We Have Been Using It On Our Dogs For Years Between The Two Of Us , Great Stuff Now Even Though I Know Tons About This Product And Know How To Use It The Question I Have Is Before I Start Using It How Much Pain Are We Talking About Here , And Whats In This Stuff That Makes U Hurt . Of Course Because My Bulldogs Have Super High Pain Tollerence I Never Knew It Was A Painful Shot

----------


## BB2K

Im still trying to find this stuff online and in the usa. heres the info i found on it:

" It has very unique properties and due to its selective mixture it will provide the user with a wide variety of benefits, such as anti-catabolic effects, an increase in appetite and energy, and also vascularity. The results that one will see with Kynoselen are mild, but because it is legal to possess, and is also inexpensive to use, many natural and enhanced bodybuilders find it useful. 

A typical dose for Kynoselen is 1 ml per week for every 25lbs. of body mass, this equates to 8 ml on a weekly basis. This is a high amount to start out using, and one should defiantly start out gradually (1 ml every other day) and work their way up to a respectable dose (2 ml every other day) over the course of 2-4 weeks"

I will do some more research and see if women can use it and if their are sides for them.

----------


## im83931

this thread is years old.

----------


## BB2K

> this thread is years old.


yeah i just noticed that lol oops, but still good info right?  :Smilie:

----------


## cessnockman

i havent used kyno but have used the main ingredient adenosine monophosphate-5 in aus we can get it injectable or an oral paste 200mg/ml. the paste was cheaper so thats what i used. i played around with dosages a lot and found 200-400 mg a day best. any higher didnt produce better pumps or wotkouts. tons of energy when using it especially during cardio but lifting endurance was better aswel. made my forearms pretty veiny but stopped when i stopped using. also im pretty positive it made my semen volume increase a lot. all in all a good cheap product

----------

